# How to use Triptorelin (GnRH) for PCT



## TwisT (Nov 7, 2011)

GnRH (Triptorelin) – The next generation in PCT and fertility
By TwisT

GnRH (Gonadotropin-releasing hormone) or Triptorelin is actually nothing new. Though, with the results from a new study (I’ll get to that later), we are now just realizing its true potential for being a staple in the normal AAS users recovery or restart. GnRH has actually been used for a long time by horse breeders, and a way to stimulate the anterior pituitary to release follicle-stimulating hormone, or FSH. With this stimulation, the horses became more fertile, and breeding would commence. This helped breeders keep their horses sexually active, and help them become fertile.

First, we will talk a little about FSH. FSH is on of the two main hormones responsible for sexual reproduction regulations (along with LH). FSH plays the main role in stimulating the production and maturation of germ cells (which either become sperm in males, or eggs in females). This mean, when your pituitary is stimulated to produce FSH (as a reaction from GnRH), FSH will begin to stimulate the production of sperm in men. GnRH pulses in our bodies, and that pulse controls when we produce FSH.
How does GnRH play a role in this? Well, GnRH is normally a chemical that is sent from our brain to the pituitary to tell it to produce both FSH and LH. When a small pulse dose of GnRH (around 100mcg) is injected, your pituitary receives that signal to start producing. This will result in both an increase in testosterone serum (as a result from the LH stimulation) and an increase in sperm (or egg in a female case) count. The result may be a clean and effective jumpstart to our reproductive system for AAS users, and all that this jumpstart requires is one small dose.

Dosing and side effects

Like many chemicals, we want to really pay attention to our dosing. GnRH makes a great jumpstart, probably now the most effective jumpstart chem, because unlike HCG, it stimulates both LH and FSH to a higher extent and has a much more lasting effect. But much like HCG, DHT, HMB, ect ect, we need to be very careful with our pituitary and avoid hyper-stimulation. We need to pulse it once, at a small dose, simulating the pulse that is normally sent from our brain, and then let our bodies do the rest of the work.
GnRH is so powerful that large doses (around 4mg), repeated once a month, is being used as a chemical form of castration. This dose is so intense on the pituitary, that it hyper-stimulates, resulting in castration-like levels of testosterone serum in the body. Much like HCG, dosing is delicate, and too much is not a good thing. We need to use GnRH as a restart, one-and-done, and not over-do things because it may have a much more opposite and negative effect.

Without any further talk, here is my recommendation for use. One single 100mcg dose per cycle, after all esters have cleared the body and you are 100% ready for recovery. HCG should still be used on-cycle, but in my opinion this full-stimulation should be saved for the PCT and recovery phase. Use HCG on cycle to continue simulating LH, and then GnRH in the post cycle. Studies I have read have seen results from even 600mcg used in a three-day period, and still HPTA function was completely restored, and his hormone levels remained within the normal range during three checkups within the following year. This suggests that the restart will not have the “flare” effect if used at reasonable doses. Another study showed the same effect, with a dose of only one 100mcg injection into a bodybuilder who had been shutdown for 13 years. That said, no more then 100mcg per 4 months. Do not exceed 1mg within a year to avoid the castration-like shutdown of your system. That even gives you room to do it after an 8-week cycle, take the appropriate time off, and then begin another. And for oral-only cycles that are under 8 weeks, save your money, as Triptorelin is not cheap stuff. Better yet, don’t do oral only cycles, as they are a waste of time, but that’s a whole nother fish to fry, which I will do later.

I recommend Purchase Peptide's 100mcg Triptoerlin

Written by TwisT


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

I think most peoples concern with trip is that after it initially flares your LH & FSH, days later levels are back to where they were and you are shut down again. Thats what I have read anyway.
Have you got any studies to prove otherwise?
Thanks for taking the time to write.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 7, 2011)

booze said:


> I think most peoples concern with trip is that after it initially flares your LH & FSH, days later levels are back to where they were and you are shut down again. Thats what I have read anyway.
> Have you got any studies to prove otherwise?
> Thanks for taking the time to write.



I dont have a copy of the full study on hand, but I know its out there. A single trip dose was used. 10 days later testosterone serum levels had risen 7ng/mg. There is a slight decrease after the initial injection, because FSH and LH like every hormone in the body with an imbalance (in this case way too high) will regulate itself if possible. Hope that makes sense.

Fertil Steril. 2010 Nov;94(6):2331.e1-3. Epub 2010 Apr 22.
Anabolic steroids purchased on the Internet as a cause of prolonged hypogonadotropic hypogonadism.
Pirola I, Cappelli C, Delbarba A, Scalvini T, Agosti B, Assanelli D, Bonetti A, Castellano M.
Source
Internal Medicine and Endocrinology Unit, Department of Medical and Surgical Sciences, University of Brescia, Brescia, Italy.


----------



## booze (Nov 7, 2011)

OK thanks again for the info.


----------



## GMO (Nov 9, 2011)

*Case report *

 A   34-year-old man presented to our department in September 2008 for loss   of libido and energy and for mild depression. He was a computer   programmer and a nonprofessional bodybuilder with an unremarkable   personal medical history. He admitted to having used doping drugs since   he was 21 years old. More specifically, he would perform cycles of   intramuscular injections of nandrolone (25 mg) and stanazol (25 mg)   daily for 8 weeks, followed by mesterolone (50 mg/day) for 15 days. Then   he would then take clomiphene citrate (50 mg/day) for 1 week, followed   by an injection of human chorionic gonadotropin (2,000 IU) three times   in 1 week. He had repeated these cycles from 1995 to 2005. From 2005  to  August 2008, to his nandrolone and stanazol cycle he added an   intramuscular injection of boldenone (50 mg) daily for 3 weeks. He said   he had bought all the drugs on the Internet.
 The   patient was 175 cm tall and 80 kg, and he appeared very muscular and   toned. His blood pressure and pulse rate were normal. Examination of his   heart, lungs, and abdomen were likewise unremarkable. The physical   examination showed normal secondary sexual characteristics, but the   genital examination revealed bilateral testicular atrophy (volume 2.9 mL   and weak consistence). Despite his testicular atrophy, the semen   analysis revealed a normal count (79 ?? x106spermatozoa/mlmL)   and mild morphology derangements (between 46% and 58%). The blood  count  and chemistry were normal, but his level of creatine kinase was  454  IU/L (normal range: 20???170 IU/L), alanine aminotransferase 61 IU/L   (normal range: 5???50 IU/L), and aspartate aminotransferase 23 IU/L   (normal range: 5???50 IU/L). 
    In   February 2009, the patient continued to report loss of libido and  great  tiredness. A second physical examination was performed. His  levels of  alanine transferase and creatine kinase were all within the  normal  range, but the endocrinologic investigations were still abnormal  with  the exception of sex hormone-binding globulin level. *The  patients  testosterone measured *0.3* ng/mL - normal range is between 2.0 ng/mL and 12 ng/ML. Because the situation had persisted for months after ASS withdrawal, *we  administered a single dose (100 μg) of triptorelin  (triptorelin test),  which showed a normal response (Fig. 1). Ten days  after the triptorelin  test, the patient reported a great amelioration  of energy, and his serum  testosterone was 7.0 ng/mL. One month later,  his serum testosterone was  within the normal range, and he reported a  return to normal libido and  energy.*









 *Figure 1. *

 Triptorelin test showing a normal response.


----------



## GMO (Nov 9, 2011)

This is the actual study:

*Anabolic steroids purchased on the Internet as a cause of prolonged hypogonadotropic hypogonadism.*

Pirola I, Cappelli C, Delbarba A, Scalvini T, Agosti B, Assanelli D, Bonetti A, Castellano M.
*Source*

Internal Medicine and Endocrinology Unit, Department of Medical and Surgical Sciences, University of Brescia, Brescia, Italy.

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

To report a case of hypogonadotropic hypogonadism due to the chronic abuse of anabolic steroids purchased over the Internet.
*DESIGN: *

Case report.
*SETTING: *

Endocrinology unit of the University of Brescia.
*PATIENT(S): *

A 34-year-old man.
*INTERVENTION(S): *

A single dose (100 μg) of triptorelin (triptorelin test).
*MAIN OUTCOME MEASURE(S): *

Clinical symptoms, androgen normalization, levels of serum testosterone, follicle-stimulating hormone, and luteinizing hormone.
*RESULT(S): *

Within 1 month, the patient's serum testosterone was in the normal range, and he reported a return to normal energy and libido.
*CONCLUSION(S): *

The  World Anti-Doping Code has proved to be a very powerful and effective  tool in the harmonization of antidoping efforts worldwide, but it is  insufficient to combat this illegal phenomenon. To tackle the serious  side effects caused by doping we believe that it is necessary to  increase monitoring and adopt severe sanctions, particularly with regard  to Internet sites.
Published by Elsevier Inc.

PMID:20416868 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## PurchasePepsRep (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks GMO! Good info here.


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 13, 2011)

ya i have read that..i am getting lab work done on nov 21..5 weeks post post tript shot..so i shall see what my labs come back as


----------



## pieguy (Nov 13, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> ya i have read that..i am getting lab work done on nov 21..5 weeks post post tript shot..so i shall see what my labs come back as



Did you run any serm after you injected your triptorelin?


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 14, 2011)

ya Exemestane  25mg a day for the first 3 weeks then 12.5mg the last week. so currently on my last week


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 14, 2011)

Exemestane is not a serm.  Clomid and nolva are, and the point of them is to stimulate the production of lh.  Although, I would assume that aromasin may do this by lowering estradiol levels, but not to the extent that a serm does.


----------



## booze (Nov 14, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> ya i have read that..i am getting lab work done on nov 21..5 weeks post post tript shot..so i shall see what my labs come back as



Very interested in your results. When did u time your trip shot and I assume it was 100mcg?


----------



## keith1569 (Nov 14, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Exemestane is not a serm.  Clomid and nolva are, and the point of them is to stimulate the production of lh.  Although, I would assume that aromasin may do this by lowering estradiol levels, but not to the extent that a serm does.




very true..sorry misread it this morning..so no i didnt, just an ai..i have heard adding in a serm like clomid can overstimulate the testes


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 14, 2011)

I thought it was a misread.  I knew you know the difference.


----------



## Ravager (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone here speak from personal experience on this?


----------



## yohim (Nov 16, 2011)

Triptorelin can be used If you are on TRT and If you want make your wife pregnant ?


----------



## TwisT (Nov 16, 2011)

yohim said:


> Triptorelin can be used If you are on TRT and If you want make your wife pregnant ?




Possibly..... you would need to use a few other things too


----------



## yohim (Nov 16, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Possibly..... you would need to use a few other things too


 
My doc only give me hcg for the moment and he want add some clomid in few weeks.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 6, 2011)

yohim said:


> My doc only give me hcg for the moment and he want add some clomid in few weeks.



Always follow your doctors instructions!


----------



## TwisT (Apr 1, 2012)

Bump for nabs


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 1, 2012)

Ravager said:


> Anyone here speak from personal experience on this?


Yep, trip didn't do a damn thing for me.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 19, 2012)

up


----------



## teezhay (Sep 8, 2012)

Bumping an old thread with a question here...

How come everything I read on triptorelin from TwisT here and on other forums contradicts what the wikipedia article says about it? Wikipedia says triptorelin decreases LH and FSH:



> By causing constant stimulation of the pituitary, it decreases pituitary secretion of gonadotropins luteinizing hormone (LH) and follicle stimulating hormone (FSH)



 Does it act different in people with high test vs. low test? What's the deal here?


----------



## TwisT (Sep 9, 2012)

Read the article, it explains 



teezhay said:


> Bumping an old thread with a question here...
> 
> How come everything I read on triptorelin from TwisT here and on other forums contradicts what the wikipedia article says about it? Wikipedia says triptorelin decreases LH and FSH:
> 
> ...


----------



## Researcher (Sep 10, 2012)

All the studies I found on Pubmed shows its used to shut you down... Maybe cause its so strong it shut you down but a small dose may work... I just didn't find the studies


----------



## teezhay (Sep 10, 2012)

Researcher said:


> All the studies I found on Pubmed shows its used to shut you down... Maybe cause its so strong it shut you down but a small dose may work... I just didn't find the studies



In all those studies they were using like a full gram or more. It's recommended not to take over 100mcg at once, and no more than a couple shots at that dose a year. 



TwisT said:


> Read the article, it explains



I get that it doesn't cause the "flare" if used correctly, I misread that. I don't see where it says it increases FSH and LH secretion, though. I'm not doubting you or anything, the consensus seems to be that it does increase LH and FSH, and Wikipedia has been wrong about steroid-related stuff before.


----------



## Powderguns (Sep 14, 2012)

Does anybody ever tried this stuff?


----------



## gael123 (Oct 14, 2016)

And what about  the micro dosing protocol ( 25 ug ) every other day  ( 4 times ) ? micro dosing is more and more use for female infertilty with a better answer


----------

